# Czechoslovak Union



## netcigos

Hi!!
I post this new thread from Argentina. I´m building the unionchecoslovaca web site. I need traduce the web slogan to Czech language.

The slogan in English is:
   Czechoslovak Union
  Cultural , Social and Sports

  How is it written in Czech?

  Thank you for response me.


----------



## Jana337

Welcome to the forum! 

Could you please write the second line (or perahps the whole thing) in Spanish, too?


----------



## jazyk

If you mean

Czechoslovak Union
  Culture, Society and Sports

You could have
Československá unie
Kultura, společnost a sport


----------



## netcigos

en español 

Unión Checoslovaca
Social, Cultural y Deportiva


----------



## Emys

Česko(-)slovenské
kulturní, společenské a sportovní sdružení
o:
Česko(-)slovenská
kulturní, společenská a sportovní unie
eventualmente:
Česko(-)slovenský
kulturní, společenský a sportovní spolek
(en checo se escribe sólo la primera palabra del título con mayúscula) 

Me parece que tienes demasiados adjetivos, en checo no me suena muy bien. Vamos a ver que inventan los otros.
Třeba někdo přijde na něco lepšího.


----------



## Petra123

A mí me suena mejor la tercera traducción:
*Československý společenský, kulturní a sportovní spolek
*
Emys tiene razón que, desde el punto de vista estilístico, hay muchos adjetivos pero no veo cómo evitarlos sin que el sentido cambie.

También, ten cuidado, netcigos:
checoslovaco/checoeslovaco = *československý *= relacionado con la antigua Checoslovaquia
checo-eslovaco = *česko-slovenský* = relacionado con la República Checa y Eslovaquia (dos repúblicas independientes)

Creo que la primera opción es la apropiada para tu traducción.


----------

